# Compatibilidad de software de electronica en Windows Vista



## QuimCri (Ago 26, 2007)

Que tal muchach@s.
Tengo una duda que me atormenta.

Me quiero comprar un laptop, y resulta que todos vienen ahora con Windows Vista, y no se si los programas que tengo (como, por ejemplo MPLAB, ORCAD PSPICE, y programas con interfaz de hardware como icprog) se puedan ejecutar en este sistema operativo, porque me han hablado mucho de problemas de compatibilidad, falta de drivers de salidas, y esto me tiene en incertidumbre.

Si alguien ha hecho pruebas y/o conoce al respecto y me pueda ayudar para no meter las patas y mejor conseguirme uno con XP, le agradeceria mucho.[/list]


----------



## jalva (Ago 26, 2007)

Windows Vista tiene una particularidad que a mi juicio es excelente, ningún proceso es ejecutado sin permiso expreso del administrador (o usuario con los permisos adecuados)
Esto es particularmente bueno ya que por definición no podrá correr el código de un virus, u otro proceso no autorizado. ( aunque no me fio demasiado, los creadores de virus son muy creativos ).
Muchos programas crean nuevos procesos, hilos de ejecución, etc sin preguntar demasiado, estos procesos no se ejecutaran sin los debidos permisos, por lo tanto algunos programas no funcionarán.
En la votación elegí XP porque tengo mucho soft que no funcionará en Vista (algunos ya los probé ), supongo que en algún próximo service pack incluirán soporte para antiguas aplicaciones.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 26, 2007)

windows vista todavia no esta funcionando correctamente, lo mismo pasaba con XP cuando salio alla por el 2001

Hoy en dia un windows Xp configurado y actualizado correctamente es muy estable y compatible, pero pasaron 6 años para que esto ocurra


----------



## tecnicdeso (Sep 10, 2007)

Despues de testear software de simulación con el vista, busqué un tutorial muy interesante:

YouTube - InstalaciÃ³n del Windows Vista en 2 Minutos - Subtitulado

Me quedó muy claro, además un tutorial muy explicito.


----------



## mgfranciae (Nov 2, 2007)

Windows Vista es inestable aun; no hay soporte para la llamada "compatibilidad hacia atras", esto significa que si el soft para grabar los pics esta en base a VB 5.0 o VB 6.0 no hay garantias que funcione correctamente, ni hablar si es una aplicacion por consola, el noppp no funciona de manera estable, ni ejecutando el wow (windows on windows) con emulacion a windows 98.

Se ha hecho enfasis en las llamadas DRM que tienen mucho que ver con los derechos reservados de fabricantes de software, esto significa que si el software no tiene como probar que es legitimo simplemente no funcionara o lo hara con bajo acceso a los recursos de hardware, pasa lo mismo con los archivos generados, sobre todo los de multimedia, he tenido el caso de un video casero que bajo el reproductor de windows vista no puede ser reproducido por no contar con las firmas digitales que prueben que no hay violacion de derechos de autor. aquello de que pide confirmacion  por cada proceso que se ejecuta, llega a ser desesperante y ni hablar del indexador del disco duro que a cada rato se activa.

En resumen, un sistema operativo que me hizo perder mucho tiempo apañando cosas para que se lance correctamente un Pspice.

La sugerencia: Windows vista en una pc para pruebas y ensayos no para produccion. Para esto ultimo Windows XP o Linux (con Crossover o WINE no hay problemas con nuestros soft siempre que no dependan mucho del Net Framework)


----------

